# Alimentador 12V 1A



## phy07 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hola a todos: 
He comprado un equipo electrónico en EE.UU. que trae un alimentador de
Input: AC110V 60 Hz Output: DC 12V 1A. 
Dispongo de un alimentador con entrada AC 220V 50Hz y salida DC 12V 1.25A. ¿Puedo utilizar este último para alimentar el equipo?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 4, 2005)

AC110V 60 Hz Output: DC 12V 1A. son las especificaciones del transformador, no asi del equipo electrónico. Habria que ver las especificaciones del equipo electrónico en cuestion para determinar si puede tolerar una corriente de 1.25A.

Saludos.


----------



## Piries (Nov 4, 2005)

Yo no le veo problema alguno en cambiar un transformador por el otro, piensa que la corriente es la que gasta el equipo que conectas, por lo tanto si no necesita 1.25 amperios pues no los consumirá pero esto no tendrá ninguna repercusión negativa para el equipo.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 5, 2005)

El transformador lo puedes usar sin problemas, *solo fíjate que la polaridad del conector coincida con el original.*

Te explico esto, algunos fabricantes de equipos usan el plug de conexión del transformador con el Positivo en el centro y Tierra en la cápsula exterior, mientras que otros lo ponen al revés; Tierra en el centro y Positivo en la capsula exterior.

Debes estar seguro de esto porque si polarizas al revés el equipo, se puede dañar irremediablemente.

La especificación de 12V - 1,25A quiere decir que el transformador provee 12 Voltios de alimentación DC y HASTA 1,25A de suministro de corriente.

Lo que conectes al transformador tomará la corriente que necesite mas no asi el voltaje. Este último debe ser exactamente el mismo que requiere  el dispositivo a conectar.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## phy07 (Nov 9, 2005)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.
Saludos.


----------



## David_Snake (Mar 21, 2009)

Por cierto, si dispones de una red de la cual salen 110ac a 60hz no te sirve el transformador ya que es de 50hz. La red de Europa es distinta a la de América
Rayos, no ví la fecha, creo que es un poco tarde.


----------

